# Multi Level Cage Recomendations...



## SW_FL_Mom (Jul 9, 2016)

I came on here to ask a question, but in viewing some posts I've already answered my own question. But I thought I'd share...

I have a three tired Ferret Nation Cage. A wonderful cage with fully opening front doors with pull out molded floor panels that can easily be taken out to be hosed off/cleaned. Very Sturdily built. and the lock can't be jiggled free.

My question was going to be if rabbits would use the three tiers, but if bunny owners are building multi-level housing, the answer would be yes.

But I'd thought I'd share this cage with you, because there is no wood. The only draw back are the ramps. They are made of wire, and a substitute would have to be made. Another plus is you don't have to buy all the levels at once. You can buy the main level and buy the others at any other time to "add-on" on to it. Hey, if you have a tall enough house you can even add more than three levels.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F4OX0E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Sharon


----------



## Akzholedent (Jul 9, 2016)

The only concern is have Is that it seems a little small for a rabbit, since it's designed for a ferret. The ramps are also far too steep and rabbits don't climb up those angles without getting hurt..


----------



## Aki (Jul 9, 2016)

It's true that some rabbit owners have multi level cages, but this one was clearly not made for rabbits. As Akzholedent said the ramps are steep and the surface is really small for a bunny (also, considering the reports of 'accidents' with chinchilla in the comments, the ramps indeed need to be changed). It all looks dangerous for a handicaped, sick or old bunny which can come sooner than you think. Also, the base seems high from the floor which means the rabbit won't be able to go in and out of the cage on their own which is something I don't really like. If your rabbit has the time he needs out of his cage, at least 5-6 hours a day, he will need to go to his litterbox regularly and need to be able to do it on his own. Here, I don't think he can so either you have to take the litter box out with the rabbit which will confuse the rabbit and make it a lot harder for him to be clean or you don't and the rabbit will pee / poo everywhere in your house. Besides, it's his place, he must be able to go whenever he wants.
If you already have that cage, well... but I wouldn't really recommend something like that. Considering it's also incredibly expensive, I think a regular 1m cage with a run attached is a better, cheaper and safer option.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 9, 2016)

Multi level cages are fine for rabbits bUT the base needs to be large enough. As the others have said, the FN cage is too small.

The general guide is that a rabbit sh


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 9, 2016)

(sorry about that - an ad popped up and I must have hit submit when trying to click it off)

...a rabbit should be able to take 3 to 4 hops across the base of a cage. The FN cage would allow maybe one hop or one and one-half hops.

So cage base is too small. 

Aki also brings up the good point that a cage should be at floor level so bunny can freely hop in and out during daily exercise time.


----------



## lagomorphic (Jul 11, 2016)

It's TOO SMALL!


----------

